# Rats - persistently sore knee



## JDenver (Oct 20, 2009)

hey all,

I do Bagua, and the past few weeks my knee has been really sore whenever I practice.  It's often sore afterwards as well.  I warmup, of course, but it matters not.

This SHOULD be good for my joints, right?!  It's not how it's feeling right now.  Anyone share my experience?


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 20, 2009)

Check the details of your stance.  It doesn't take a whole lot of misalignment in motion to lead to a lot of soreness...


----------



## crushing (Oct 20, 2009)

Also, don't rule out other activities that may have an impact on your knees, but may only be evident when doing Bagua.

My knees feel really sore when doing MA particularly when doing tumbles and breakfalls, especially during volleyball season when my knees really take a beating.  ;-)


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 22, 2009)

A lot of twisting...

How about walking a bigger circle?  Maybe not going so deep in your stances?  Also, strengthening the muscles around the knee--quadriceps,  hamstrings, etc--will help to stabilize the knee.  But if the  soreness persists, get it checked out.


----------

